# Hunting > The Magazine >  Forum Rusa Party Hunt pics and report

## Haggie

Attachment 12435

Attachment 12436

Attachment 12437

Attachment 12438
Dinner for the first night at Rushy's roost, roast chicken over the camp fire

Attachment 12439
Came back to camp after the second day of hunting to find Rushy had baked up a scone for a post hunt snack

Attachment 12440

Attachment 12441
Fellow steaks cooked up over the camp fire for the second night at Rushy's roost

Attachment 12442

Attachment 12443
Venison and garlic sausages cooked over the fire to go with the steak

Attachment 12444
Fried onion and mushrooms to go with the venison along with potatoes, beans and broccoli to complement already bloody good eating

With people dropping out of the forum hunt left right and centre, Rushy proposed we go to his roost as a plan B and chase after reds in minginui/whirinaki. And what a choice it was, I never thought you could be so spoilt for comfort or eating on a hunt but i never been more wrong. He definitely has his shit together when it comes to setting up a camp and cooking a good feed. The hunting wasn't easy but we gave it our all and came close a few times but no cigar. The morning of the second hunt myself phillipgr and deadisbetter were walking down a old logging track when we stopped to check out a game trail when we notices steam rising up from a small clearing in the on the opposite side of the track, after we stopped and listened for a while we had a pretty fair idea there was a dear not ten meters away from us behind this large dead fall, sneaking around /over these trees was impossible without making a racket resulting in us hearing the dear crunch off through the bush. I decided to crawl under and dig through the fallen trees in an attempt to stalk it if it hadnt taken off too far leaving my rifle as it had a round stuck in the tube and was a bit too close for comfort, only to emerge on the opposite side to see a spiker standing there looking at me only to run away again before phillipgr could chuck my gun over, followed his sign for a little while only to see his arse as he popped up and over a hill in the distance. All in all turned out to be good trip with a good bunch of blokes, hunting hard, sinking some piss, eating great and talking shit around the fireplace.

----------


## sako75

Haggie, the photo attachments won't open  :XD:

----------


## Haggie

bit of trouble uploading the photos so here they are again

----------


## Mohawk660

Im going hunting agian with rushy... not for the hunting,but for the food, he is the man in the kitchen(bush kitchen) !!!!

----------


## Gibo

That bush looks sooooooo nice to hunt!!!! 
Good skills on the grub Rushy  :Wink:

----------


## sako75

Nice looking bush. Must have been a bit cool in the mornings

----------


## phillipgr

Great weekend boys. Look forward to the next forum hunt. Cheers for doing a write up Haggie.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Im going hunting agian with rushy... not for the hunting,but for the food, he is the man in the kitchen(bush kitchen) !!!!


Gotta get you back down there Dean.

----------


## Rushy

> That bush looks sooooooo nice to hunt!!!! 
> Good skills on the grub Rushy


You would love the place Gibo.  It is a small slice of heaven.

----------


## Rushy

> Great weekend boys. Look forward to the next forum hunt. Cheers for doing a write up Haggie.
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


You not going to mention that the one thing I left to you got fucked up Phillip?  Need to work on your water boilng skills ha ha ha ha

----------


## phillipgr

> You not going to mention that the one thing I left to you got fucked up Phillip?  Need to work on your water boilng skills ha ha ha ha


Ha ha ha c'mon rushy you have them thinking I can't boil water but hell with the way I butchered those potatoes I could probably burn it!!
I have much to learn in your ways, rushy, but no worries I have 41 years till I need to be as wise and skilled as you  :Grin: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

Looks like you guys ate like kings 
Rushy you can come bush with us anytime  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> I have much to learn in your ways, rushy, but no worries I have 41 years till I need to be as wise and skilled as you 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Shit I thought you were under 20 Phil, you dont look 40 anyway  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like you guys ate like kings 
> Rushy you can come bush with us anytime


Would be a pleasure BRADS.  Make a suggestion sometime

----------


## Rushy

> I have 41 years till I need to be as wise and skilled as you


Fair point but being a  clever uni student you will probably pull it off in 40

----------


## Richie

Who's job was it to rotate the chook?

----------


## Rushy

> Who's job was it to rotate the chook?


I have got that all covered Richie.  My rotisserie motor of 25 years had died last time out so I had just brought a new one.  There was a time years ago when it was done by hand though

----------


## Gibo

> I have got that all covered Richie.  My rotisserie motor of 25 years had died last time out so I had just brought a new one.  There was a time years ago when it was done by hand though


Way back before the wheel aye  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Way back before the wheel aye


Yep you are on to it Gibo.  Back before my dinosaur went lame

----------


## Happy

Always awesome being in the bush with like minded people. Sounds like you guys had a great time !

----------


## Gibo

Is the majority of the bush open underneath down there Rushy? 
Shit It looks great for moving around and spotting deer :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Is the majority of the bush open underneath down there Rushy? 
> Shit It looks great for moving around and spotting deer


Not all of it and some can certainly be shitty but generally it is good.  You want a trip when the youngster is weaned?

----------


## kimjon

Far out, you do it with style Rushy! Well done on a trip to remember.

Kj

----------


## phillipgr

> Is the majority of the bush open underneath down there Rushy? 
> Shit It looks great for moving around and spotting deer


Its a dream compared to the Kaimais, Gibo. I'm thinking of heading back there in the first week of November for the spring flush. Mid-week though boss.

----------


## Gibo

> Not all of it and some can certainly be shitty but generally it is good.  You want a trip when the youngster is weaned?


Hell yes! Spring?? 




> Its a dream compared to the Kaimais, Gibo. I'm thinking of heading back there in the first week of November for the spring flush. Mid-week though boss.


You and your life of leisure, librarians and larricanism !!!
Maybe jack a spring hunt up with the boss^^?

----------


## Rushy

Oh shit my missus just saw the photo's and asked "how come you don't cook at home"?  Fuck it, I need to change my forum password.

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha busted!!!!! Quick think of something!

----------


## Dead is better

> Looks like you guys ate like kings 
> Rushy you can come bush with us anytime


I'll second that mate - Rushy is a Jedi with that open fire. I'll not be forgetting that trip. A real shake down of my gear and what I can do to better next time. Lots to learn

----------


## Spudattack

Awesome guys, sorry I had to miss it!  

Looks great country, I'll definately come along if you keen to to a spring hunt!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dead is better

Oops I mean Man that guys cooking could do with some work! I reckon His mrs would be better insisting he watched from his armchair (beer in hand) and let the professionals cook and wash up... (Is She gone yet Rushy?)

----------


## Rushy

> Oops I mean Man that guys cooking could do with some work! I reckon His mrs would be better insisting he watched from his armchair (beer in hand) and let the professionals cook and wash up... (Is She gone yet Rushy?)


Good on ya mate

----------


## veitnamcam

Rushy mate i have the answer.
Tomorrow night send her out to get something and you will get tea started.
When she gets back you have a fire going with nice smoky green wood in the oven with the door open and all the house windows open trying to let some smoke out.

Ill bet a box of beer you won't be asked again and if questioned ie what the Fuck are you doing!? You can just say i have only ever cooked on a fire.  :Have A Nice Day:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like a good trip even without the venison guys.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy mate i have the answer.
> Tomorrow night send her out to get something and you will get tea started.
> When she gets back you have a fire going with nice smoky green wood in the oven with the door open and all the house windows open trying to let some smoke out.
> 
> Ill bet a box of beer you won't be asked again and if questioned ie what the Fuck are you doing!? You can just say i have only ever cooked on a fire. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You da man VC.  Thanks for that advice.  I can just imagine it, smoke alarms blaring, eyes streaming from all of the smoke

----------


## phillipgr

> Hell yes! Spring?? 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your life of leisure, librarians and larricanism !!!
> Maybe jack a spring hunt up with the boss^^?



Don't forget the hunting Gibo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Hi guys, yes is was a good trip, as you all know about the food, here was the hunting side....Phillip, Haggie and Dead is Better went as one crew.....the two old farts went in the second group!

Rushy very graciously, let me lead to take the shot, we went through 'gorgeous bush', very open in parts, easily see 80 mtrs, there was swamp, open clearings, ambush guts, creek drop offs, it really has the lot....

we were blessed by the weather gods for the whole trip, so we had streaming sunshine lighting up the bush in many places, were we could glass sunny spots....

as i had only hunted in two places (Kaimanawas & Tongariro) this was a real pleasure to hunt in....Rushy laughed his nuts off when i discovered some 'sign'...only for it to be 'berries'.....well at least i had a great mentor!!!!!!

Camp fire in the evening was a laugh, Rushy & 'Dead' swapping tales about their Army days in both the Kiwi & Aussie military, and Rushys camp set up has to be experienced to be believed, i picked up a few pointers there as well

So the forum has to keep this going, make it an annual tradition....great company, plenty of other locations out there too, spring hunt sounds perfect......

----------


## sako75

Well done Scouser. Picking up tips from a grand Jedi will save years of looking for deer up trees - which evidently is where berries also come from

----------


## Rushy

> Well done Scouser. Picking up tips from a grand Jedi will save years of looking for deer up trees - which evidently is where berries also come from


Yep, that was the wierdest looking deer poo I have ever seen.  Pulpy flesh around the outside and a hard kernel in the middle.  I will give scouser credit though as no sooner had I pointed out the error of his ways, he took the piss out of himself.  Good man to have around a camp fire (brings whisky)

----------


## Chris

> Yep, that was the wierdest looking deer poo I have ever seen.  Pulpy flesh around the outside and a hard kernel in the middle.  I will give scouser credit though as no sooner had I pointed out the error of his ways, he took the piss out of himself.  Good man to have around a camp fire (brings whisky)


You could of made some jam with those Rushy. Looks like a good trip ,would of been nice to be there too.If there's another will try & get there ,circumstance beyond my control prevented it this time.

----------


## Rushy

> You could of made some jam with those Rushy. Looks like a good trip ,would of been nice to be there too.If there's another will try & get there ,circumstance beyond my control prevented it this time.


You would be welcome at my camp fire any time chis.  oh and there was jam but it was a bought bugger.

----------


## Gibo

> Don't forget the hunting Gibo


Shoot something then!!!!

----------


## phillipgr

> Shoot something then!!!!


Ooooooh low blow low blow  :Sad: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Ooooooh low blow low blow 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha!! Hear your coming to town in a couple of weeks?

----------


## phillipgr

> Ha ha!! Hear your coming to town in a couple of weeks?


Haha yeah bro about time we popped a fallow

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Gibo don't you go taking this young fellah into the Papamoa hills without an old fellah like me to keep control of him.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo don't you go taking this young fellah into the Papamoa hills without an old fellah like me to keep control of him.


Yeah for sure, touch base with Phil and Haggie and we will form a plan.

----------


## Chris

> Gibo don't you go taking this young fellah into the Papamoa hills without an old fellah like me to keep control of him.


I'll be very happy to fill in for you Rushy if the need arises . Quite partial to Fallow veni & they're easier to carry than some .

----------


## Gibo

> I'll be very happy to fill in for you Rushy if the need arises . Quite partial to Fallow veni & they're easier to carry than some .


Welcome to join us Chris. No real plan as such but with five we will need one  :Wink:

----------


## Chris

> Welcome to join us Chris. No real plan as such but with five we will need one


Let me know when I'd be stoked ,thankyou for the offer. Are they a silly as the Wood hill ones? Shouldn't be hard to get if they are.

----------


## Gibo

All good. The bush is pretty shitty so no guarantees. 
Haggie and Phil suggested it so i will contact them and sort us a plan.

----------


## Haggie

Ive got this friday off so i might come down for a poke around, the plans at bit of a standstill as i work saturdays and phillipgr sundays, i recon he takes a sunday of and we get together for a sunday hunt  :ORLY:  if your keen chuck me a pm and ill try get a date sorted.

----------


## Gibo

> Ive got this friday off so i might come down for a poke around, the plans at bit of a standstill as i work saturdays and phillipgr sundays, i recon he takes a sunday of and we get together for a sunday hunt  if your keen chuck me a pm and ill try get a date sorted.


Phil will contact you mate.

----------


## phillipgr

Barefoot's write up for _his_ forum rusa hunt

Man Stroke Woman - Man Cold - YouTube

----------


## Barefoot

And you didn't even send me a care package  :Wtfsmilie:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Mac

Check out that chicken and the baking! Nice one, that's not fucking around eh, none of this two minute noodle bullshit!  :Grin: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

